# Honorable are those who bare the blade



## akina

It's  for a picture I have drawn, of a samurai woman baring a blade,
I made a try of translating the sentace, but it proberly makes no sence :
Katai ga hito tsukamu ha
堅い が 人 掴む 刃


Thanks In advance


----------



## slhtn

yes,youre right it makes no sense ^_^
as for correct wording ,i dont know,lets wait for a native speaker to translate. 
which word is supposed to mean "honorable" in your sentence?


----------



## Anforlǣtan

This isn't right either, but it's closer.

Person blade to bear  Honor   To have

hito ga ha tsukate meiyo ga arimasu.


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

My personal opinion is 刃(blade) should be replaced with刀 (sword) to make more sense in Japanese. 

 刀を差す者は名誉あり
(katana o sasu mono wa meiyo ari)

{sword wield person honorable}

Grammarwise, the direct object and verb must precede the noun.


----------



## akina

Ah, thank you! 
And thank you too to everyone who answered.


----------



## Flaminius

> 刀を差す者は名誉あり
> (katana o sasu mono wa meiyo ari)
> 
> {sword wield person honorable}


I find the translation aesthetically pleasing but _sasu_ is not to draw but to belt on [a sword].


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

Does this translation come closer to being correct?

刀を振るう者は名誉あり

(katana-o furuu mono wa meiyo ari


----------



## suica

I really like your translation, jp_fr_lilnguaphile. (How am I to pronounce your name if I were to talk to you, by the way?)  I think it evokes dignity and a bit of "proverbishness" the original sentence has.
Just a little adding.  For me, this one sounds more fit:
刀を振るう者*に*は名誉あり
(katana-o furuu mono *ni*wa meiyo ari)

What do you think?


----------



## jp_fr_linguaphile

suica said:


> I really like your translation, jp_fr_lilnguaphile. (How am I to pronounce your name if I were to talk to you, by the way?) I think it evokes dignity and a bit of "proverbishness" the original sentence has.
> Just a little adding. For me, this one sounds more fit:
> 刀を振るう者*に*は名誉あり
> (katana-o furuu mono *ni*wa meiyo ari)
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks for your endorsement.  Of course, you are right that it should have "ni" in it.  

By the way, you could call me "Japanese-French linguaphile."


----------



## suica

All right, Japanese-French linguaphile-san, then I'll just call you jp_fr_linquaphile since it's too long


----------

